
The SaaS Valuation Bubble - kylelibra
http://tomtunguz.com/saas-valuation-bubble/
======
kylelibra
I think the title is a bit misleading, but good points raised and good data to
back it up.

~~~
001sky
_The value of publicly traded SaaS companies has grown by 200 to 400% while
the underlying customer unit economics of those businesses hasn 't changed._

Athough I tend to thing a bubble is something off by 10x not 4...What exactly
is your concern about the title?

~~~
kylelibra
I agree with what you're saying. Something needs to be off by much more before
I'd personally call it a bubble. Interesting read regardless.

